# What is the best gimbal head everyone is using?



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm starting another season shooting sports and last year I used a Manfrotto gimbal but it was a bit clunky and not that smooth. Considering what I paid for it, it fit the bill at that time.

This year I'd like to find another gimbal head that will hold a 1DX + 400mm f5.6 or 70-200 f2.8L II w/TC2.0 III. The weight between both lenses is about the same.

What gimbal type head is everyone using? I've seen prices ranging from $85 (Yikes!) to $600. I use RRS plates and a Benro monopod for soccer games.

Your experience would be very much appreciated.

Cordially,
Markoe
Danville, CA. USA


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2014)

The Wimberley II is something of a 'gold standard' and you really can't go wrong with it. I use an RRS PG-02 LLR with my 1D X + 600/4 II, I like that it breaks down for easier transport, and with a rail it works as a multirow pano head. 

Ps. Danville. I'm missing the golden rolling hills of Mt. Diablo SP right now...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2014)

+1 with Neuro. The Wimberley II is rock solid and butter smooth. With 400mm f2.8 IS II + 1.4x TC + 1dx, shooting bird in flight is so much easy.

But this looks REALLY good too  : http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/PG-02-FG-Full-Gimbal-Head.html


----------



## Botts (Aug 6, 2014)

Another vote for the Wimberley 2.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 6, 2014)

+1 for the RRS PG-02 system if you plan on doing any panos in the future.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2014)

Wimberly works great. Best? What are your criteria?

If I could justify it, I'd likely go with the RRS because it breaks down for smaller footprint during travel. It may also be lighter and smaller assembled.

That said, these are not inexpensive, I am very happy. I use a lens coat to protect the gimbal and equipment from the gimbal when I travel.

Either way, can't go wrong.

sek


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Aug 6, 2014)

Promedia Gear Katana II

http://www.promediagear.com/Katana-Gimbal-Head_p_8.html


----------



## kaihp (Aug 6, 2014)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> What gimbal type head is everyone using? I've seen prices ranging from $85 (Yikes!) to $600. I use RRS plates and a Benro monopod for soccer games.



Wimberley seems to be the gold standard, but seeing that you already have a Benro monopod, I thought I would recommend the Benro's GH2 (I have one). For my amateur use, it has been excellent. I haven't used it as much as I would have liked to, but that is due to other circumstances.

If you want a model that can be taken apart like the RRS, take a look at the GH3. The GH3 can also be used for multi-row panoramas.


----------



## tculotta (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll second the RRS PG-02. I use it for a 600 and it is rock solid and there is no restriction of movement in any direction plus it has the pano base.


----------



## quod (Aug 6, 2014)

I have the LensMaster RH-2 for my 500mm f/4L IS. I also use the Acratech leveling base. Both work well. The LensMaster is less expensive than Wimberley or RRS options.


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 6, 2014)

i had the jobu BWG Pro II, the wimberley and still have the benro GH2.

the jobu is great but a bit to big for my needs. 
would be my first choice for a 800mm.
i sold it becaue it´s oversized for my needs.
but very good quality. it uses sealed ball bearings (unlike wimberley and benro who don´t use ball bearings at all).

the wimberley is good but imo overprized.
the benro GH2 is as good as the wimberley. it´s basically a very good clone. 
i tested them side by side with a 600mm f4.

the only point for wimberley left imo is the reputation (and a bit of "status") they build in past years.
but im not paying twice as much for just that.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wimberley II


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 6, 2014)

I recently obtained a used RRS Multi-Row Pano Elements Package http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Multi-Row-Pano-Elements-Package.html. Before this I had the economical Manfrotto 393 gimbal head. All my cameras have RRS plates, as do my long lenses. After using the Manfrotto for some time, I replaced the Manfrotto quick release bracket with a RRS lever release clamp. All it took was removing the Manfrotto bracket from the plate attached to the gimbal and drilling a hole in the plate to fit the RRS clamp hole. While this made the Manfrotto easier to use, it was still not great for holding my old FD 800mm beast. It would drift and I really couldn't get it to lock down enough. Also, when attempting to take shots of the moon, if the moon was high in the sky, I could not get enough elevation using the Manfrotto as its design seemed to restrict its vertical range of motion. (I really can't say if it is worse than any other gimbal in which the lens is properly balanced, but it felt more restricted to me) The main issue with the Manfrotto was its inability to totally lock down the lens. Therefore, I wanted to replace it with either a RRS or a Wimberley. I liked the reviews of the RRS PG-02 and the way the RRS gimbal broke down and I am a RRS addict, so I decided upon the RRS.

I was originally holding out for the RRS VG-02, but RRS continually said it was still in development. My understanding that it is basically a PG-02 with damping. http://blog.reallyrightstuff.com/new-rrs-gear-at-nab/ When I saw an okay deal on the RRS pano elements package I jumped on it and have not looked back. It is very smooth and can be locked down with my 800mm at every angle. Even if not totally locked down, when properly balanced I can swing it around and without locking it down it maintains its position. It requires the lens to be side mounted which works fine for me. It also offers many pano options that I have yet to explore. The only significant downside to the RRS is its price. I also use a RRS leveling base with the unit to make life much easier in getting a level platform to mount the gimbal.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 6, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> i had the jobu BWG Pro II, the wimberley and still have the benro GH2.
> 
> the jobu is great but a bit to big for my needs.
> would be my first choice for a 800mm.
> ...



I just checked prices, and the Wimberley II and Benro GH2 basically cost the same ($595 versus $585). Given that, which would you prefer and why? Does either company do better at standing behind their product?


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 6, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > i had the jobu BWG Pro II, the wimberley and still have the benro GH2.
> ...



The GH3 I might consider along with the Wimberley since you can break it down for transport sort of like the RRS offering, but the GH2 would have to be significantly cheaper than the Wimberley to consider it.


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 6, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > i had the jobu BWG Pro II, the wimberley and still have the benro GH2.
> ...




the wimberley II cost 619+ euro here (amazon germany) the benro GH2 costs ~320 euro.

there is a new carbon version of the benro that costs 499 euro.
don´t know how well the carbon version handles vibration.

between the normal benro version and the wimberley i noticed no difference.

if you really get both for the same price and you live in USA then go for the wimberley II. better resale value.
but when you take them apart you will not notice much of a difference.
thought wimberley did gratis cleaning in the past.

is it worth the price difference... i doubt it.
i spend the 300 euro on a second gitzo tripod.. imo the better choice.

but i doubt that they cost the same. where do you live?


----------



## rdalrt (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to ask, what sports are you shooting that require a gimbal for your stated combo? And are you planning on using this gimbal on a monopod and not a tripod?


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 6, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> but i doubt that they cost the same. where do you live?



I'm in the US. The prices were from Amazon and B&H. Each carried one product but not the other.

Perhaps the European prices are different due to trade fees and transport costs, or perhaps Wimberley is using a reselling subsidiary--I've seen these things drive up costs ridiculously on some photo products from Germany. The Wimberley there costs effectively more than double there what it does in the states.


----------



## icassell (Aug 6, 2014)

I have been very happy with my Induro GHB2 (http://www.indurogear.com/products/induro-gh-series-gimbal-heads-ghb2.aspx). An added benefit is that it comes with an ArcaSwiss type plate for your lens (the Induro plate alone would cost $35 separately and the Wimberly plate is far more). It is well made and operates very smoothly. I use it with my 7D and Canon 500/4 (on an Induro CT313 CF Tripod). It is essentially, as I understand it, a copy of the Wimberly but far less expensive. I believe Outoorphotogear.com has some demos again for <$400 (I bought mine as a demo from them a year or two ago). Additionally, for a couple more days I believe, outdoorphotogear.com is offering an additional 10% off on all demos. (http://www.outdoorphotogear.com/store/demo-delights/)


----------



## Steve (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do you need a gimbal for a 400 5.6 or 70-200 2.8? Seems like overkill. Handholding or using a monopod should be more than adequate for shooting sports, I would think. Hauling a tripod all over seems like it would be more of a pain than its worth.

That said, I use an Opteka knock off and it works just fine with a 300 2.8 and a Sigmonster 300-800 f5.6. The wimberly is beefier and has a bit better "feel" but it doesn't do anything functionally different and the Opteka saved me $400. If money isn't an issue, though, maybe look into a Sidekick. Smaller footprint, less weight, and probably more manageable with your lighter setup.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 7, 2014)

Monopod with decent tilt head is good for sports where you want to be able to shift shooting locations quickly. For situations where I am staying put and perhaps shooting at low shutter speeds (bird photography, nests) , I use a tripod, heavy duty ball head, and gimbal add-on to the ball head. The ball head produces the pan and the gimbal add-on produces the tilt. My gimbal add-on is the Custom Brackets Basic Gimbal. It really is overkill for the bulk of situations that I shoot with the 400 f/5.6, which I tend to shoot handheld 95% of the time (birds in flight and other situations where I am not staking out a stationary nest/perch). Monopod with tilt head works fine for situations where I might shift from following an ambling shore bird to the same shorebird in flight - I just lift the monopod foot off the ground while panning the flying bird.


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 7, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > but i doubt that they cost the same. where do you live?
> ...



the benro GH2 is called induro GHB2 in the united states.
but you are right it´s only 110$ cheaper than the wimberley in the USA (at B&H).

for a difference of ~75 euro i would have kept the wimberley wh II. 
just for the status amongst other photogs. 

but not for a 290-320 euro difference.


----------

